
Wrong - dantiberian
https://medium.com/this-is-hard/wrong-acacd043229b#.qlde6t28b
======
draw_down
Ah, but who does the CEO work for?

Just as the CEO will fire a VP who failed to execute on what the CEO asked, so
will the board fire the CEO for living up to their expectations.

But boards usually want things like revenue growth... stuff shareholders care
about. Capital doesn't care about diversity because there's no concept of a
market where greater diversity has a value which can be traded.

All of which is of course another way of saying the problem is systemic. As we
know. But there is more to the system than the CEO. (If we're talking founder
CEOs that could be a different story, they could explicitly define the firm as
one where diversity is a first-class goal.)

Basically, I am agreeing with the thrust of the article but saying that the
problem is even worse.

